# HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!



## caracho (18. März 2016)

Gute Abend,

hoffe mir kann jemand damit helfen!?
Bin am Sonntag mit meinem Boot unterwegs gewesen. Nichts aufgefallen.
Bin dann heute zur Halle gefahren und wollte die Batterie laden. Dann habe ich gesehen das bei meinem Motor Getriebeöl ausläuft #q Kann mir jemand sagen warum das aus dem Loch kommt oder was ich machen kann?

Motor:

Yamaha 30Ps 2 Takt Selbstmischer

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar #h!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Nibor67 (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Hallo caracho hatte das selbe Problem,ab in die Werkstatt der Meister teilte mir mit das es ein kleines Problem könnte sein aber auch ein größeres.Vor mein Augen baute er das U-Teil ab und prüfte die beiden Ölabstreifring von der Wasserpumpe und dem Schaltgestänge und meinte das es dort nicht undicht wäre es komme doch vom Ölabstreifring am Kurbelgehäuse.Ob dies so war konnte ich nicht beurteilen.Er wechselte alle drei Dichtringe plus neue Motordichtungen dann hab ich die komplette Wartung machen lassen und war dann mit 1012,35€.Auf die Frage ob der Motor dies noch Wert ist beantwortete er das mit,ich gebe Ihnen 900€ für den Motor Rest zahlen sie zu.Ich bezahlte die ganze Reparaturrechnung und verkaufte den Motor für 1300€.Musste mir ein neuen Motor kaufen,aber nicht bei diesen Händler.Das Vertrauen war hin.Im Nachhinein hat sich rausgestellt,Dank Foren,ich eine völlig überteuerte Rechnung bezahlt habe.
Gruß Nibor


----------



## NaabMäx (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,
hast du den Motor auf die Seite gelegt?
Wenn ja, mal kräftig spühlen ( z.B. in einem separaten Waassertank) Dann sollte das Weg sein.
Wenn nicht, sollte auch noch der Auspuff über das Loch entlüftet werden. Also nicht immer Halblast fahren, sonst wird das Öl im Benzien nicht ganz verbrannt und tritt da zum Vorsschein. Dreh mal die Kiste richtig auf. dann sollte es weg sein. Vorher nochmal aber den Ölstand prüfen.

mfg
NM


----------



## caracho (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Zwei,
> hast du den Motor auf die Seite gelegt?
> Wenn ja, mal kräftig spühlen ( z.B. in einem separaten Waassertank) Dann sollte das Weg sein.
> Wenn nicht, sollte auch noch der Auspuff über das Loch entlüftet werden. Also nicht immer Halblast fahren, sonst wird das Öl im Benzien nicht ganz verbrannt und tritt da zum Vorsschein. Dreh mal die Kiste richtig auf. dann sollte es weg sein. Vorher nochmal aber den Ölstand prüfen.
> ...



Der Motor ist nur am Boot dran.
Was ist das den für ein Loch wo das Öl raus läuft?
Riecht auf jeden Fall nach Getriebeöl|bigeyes! Wollte morgen nochmal mit der Kiste ne runde drehen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## caracho (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*



Nibor67 schrieb:


> Hallo caracho hatte das selbe Problem,ab in die Werkstatt der Meister teilte mir mit das es ein kleines Problem könnte sein aber auch ein größeres.Vor mein Augen baute er das U-Teil ab und prüfte die beiden Ölabstreifring von der Wasserpumpe und dem Schaltgestänge und meinte das es dort nicht undicht wäre es komme doch vom Ölabstreifring am Kurbelgehäuse.Ob dies so war konnte ich nicht beurteilen.Er wechselte alle drei Dichtringe plus neue Motordichtungen dann hab ich die komplette Wartung machen lassen und war dann mit 1012,35€.Auf die Frage ob der Motor dies noch Wert ist beantwortete er das mit,ich gebe Ihnen 900€ für den Motor Rest zahlen sie zu.Ich bezahlte die ganze Reparaturrechnung und verkaufte den Motor für 1300€.Musste mir ein neuen Motor kaufen,aber nicht bei diesen Händler.Das Vertrauen war hin.Im Nachhinein hat sich rausgestellt,Dank Foren,ich eine völlig überteuerte Rechnung bezahlt habe.
> Gruß Nibor



Das ist übel#q!!! Hoffe nicht das es bei mir das selbe ist:g

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Getriebeöl läuft in der Regel zwischen Prop und Gehäuse ab....

Schon nach dem Getriebeöl geschaut? Ists milchig oder sogar verwässert?

Falls ja, ists vermutlich die Gummimanschette (Abstreifgummi des Schaltgestänges oder der Wellendichtring.

Zu der Werkstattstory sag ich mal besser nix- wenn ich solche Dinge lese, krieg ich ne Krawatte!#q

Wo kommt denn der Herr caracho her- vlt. könnt ja Jemand Hilfestellung leisten, oder ne Empfehlung für nen zuverlässigen Schrauber geben?


----------



## bootszander (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Hallo Leute
Ich suche einen 30 PS Jamha zum ausschlachten.
Wenn jemand einen hat oder kennt der einen hat, bitte melden.
Danke (juergen.webersinke@arcor.de)


----------



## boot (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Moin das wird die Dichtung vom Schaltgestänge sein,ich würde damit jetzt nicht fahren.


----------



## benzy (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Hallo,

weisst du genau das es sich um Getriebeöl handelt? Getriebeöl hat ja einen sehr eigenen,kräftigen Geruch! Ich hatte ähnliche, auslaufende Flüssigkeit auch mal bei einem 8PS Mercury. Es hat sich um Ölablagerungen/ unverbranntes Mischöl gehandelt das sich im Abgaskanal gesammelt hatten! Dieses kam dann ab und zu aus dieser Öffnung wo sonst Restwasser der Kühlung rausläuft.
Da du ja einen Selbstmischer fährst und dieser bei niedriger Drehzahl bekanntlich zum überdosieren neigt würde ich auf unverbranntes Mischöl tippen.


----------



## caracho (19. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Ich musste wohl am Sonntag gefühlte 2000mal die Kiste anziehen weil sie paar mal aus ging und immer Luft mit im Benzin war. Die Ballpumpe war bisschen undicht. Bin dann Sonntag auch nicht unter Vollgas gefahren. Ich guck mir die Brühe morgen nochmal genau an. Ein Bekannter meinte das auch schon wie auch schon oben erwähnt wurde das es sich um Mischöl handelt was nicht verbrannt wurde.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## benzy (20. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

ja, das kann das Problem sein! Jedesmal dem anreißen wird ja die Ölpumpe mit in Betrieb gesetzt und haut nee Menge Öl in den Kraftstoff! Ich hoffe für dich das es nur daran liegt! Aber an der Öffnung und unter den Fakten sollte es wohl so sein!


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Viele Startversuche + nicht längere Zeit Volllast gefahren,  sodass überschüssiges Öl nicht rausgedrückt werden kann.... könnte passen! 

Getriebeöl zumindest per Sicht prüfen,  wenn okay,  dann ordentlich warmfahren. 
Nicht vergessen - Aussenborder sind recht kalt laufende Zweitakter und müssen richtig gefordert werden um genug Wärme zu produzieren.


----------



## Tommes63 (20. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Nur so ne Idee, TCW3 Öl im Gemisch? Normales Tankstellen 2Takt Öl verbrennt im Bootsmotor nicht ordentlich. Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## Ted (22. März 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Ich tippe auch auf Rückstände vom Benzin-Ölgemisch...


----------



## caracho (12. April 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Sooooo.....

Hab heute endlich mal einen getriebeölwechsel gemacht. Und siehe da, dass Öl war zum Glück noch bis obenhin voll (war aber trotzdem mal nötig). Ist also dann nur das unverbrannte Mischöl gewesen. Hab ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt |supergri

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. April 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Na dann ist ja alles gut! Ist das ein Smartliner das du da fährst?


----------



## caracho (14. April 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja alles gut! Ist das ein Smartliner das du da fährst?



Jo ist ein Smartliner 150 #6

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ulf (19. April 2016)

*AW: HILFE !!! Getriebeöl läuft aus !!!*

Hallo

Ist ein wenig Offtopic, aber ich will mir evtl. auch den Yamaha 30PS 3Zyl. ans Boot bauen. Wie zufrieden bist Du denn an sonsten mit dem Motor, besonders würde mich interessieren, wie der längere langsame Fahrt weg steckt.

Danke und Gruß

Ulf


----------

